# Free 76/77 Schwinn Owner's Manual



## IJamEcono (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got a manual for Schwinn Lightweight Bicycles...5/10 speed models. Got it with a Varsity Sport. I have no use for it. Though it's readily available, I don't need it and thought someone else might want it for some reason. Also comes with a Schwinn Approved LeTour Ten Speed Road Test pamphlet by Assoc. Ed. of Bicycling Magazine. 
Send me a pm with your address and I will mail. I will handle postage. 

It's going to have to be first come, first served. Enjoy the day.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 3, 2011)

i'm interested.sent you a pm with info,thanks alot,brian.


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 3, 2011)

Brian. Sent you a PM.


----------

